# Marcato's Turn the Page "Mikasa"



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Picture thread for Meep, though I'll be sprinkling in pics of the other show puppies when I get stacks of them.

12 Weeks









Sister London at 12 weeks, the spitting image of her mother









Striker at 12 weeks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww Mikasa, so cute, can't help but laugh at those ears, but like I said in the other thread I hope they will go up soon. 

Look at the bone on Striker, awesome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

These puppies are more than I hoped for.

They spent the weekend at the GSD specialty with me and weren't bothered by anything


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> These puppies are more than I hoped for.
> 
> They spent the weekend at the GSD specialty with me and weren't bothered by anything


That is always a good sign.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Cowboy's breeders met them and thought they were just wonderful. Nice show prospects and adored their temperaments and personalities. The biggest reward, though, is seeing how much all the buyers love their babies


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I love seeing people enjoying my puppies. Not everyone stays in touch, which is disheartening but it is what it is. I keep in touch a lot with Whisper and Kohl's brother's owner cause she shows (he's a new champion btw). Every once in a while we will get an email with pictures and updates on others, which we love getting.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are all lovely. Best of luck to you and Meep. Hopefully those ears come up soon!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love London....I think she's my favourite.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

13.5 weeks of age


















EARS!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! The ears are up! What a cutie.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

"Ears". Xeph? look at the PAWS on that baby!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

she looks awesome !!!!!! am happy you can breath about those ears,,  worth the wait....


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love her ears!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me why I like striker so much? (i don't know much about German shepherd structure but his really appeals to me.) Such a nice looking puppy!

And yay for ears!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strike is very stylish, and a surprisingly intense puppy. It's eye catching.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her face!!! That last picture, wow! I am glad her ears are standing now so you don't have to worry about them.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Such great looking pups. Congrats


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Striker is GORGEOUS. Meep is also super cute <3 They're great looking dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> 13.5 weeks of age


Ears are nice, but look at that little tongue! Such a pretty girl.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Meep is gorgeous, you are going to have a lot of fun with her Xeph.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mikasa is beautiful, when do you plan on starting shows with her?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

End of January. The judge that gave Wesson two majors will be at a local show and he is good with puppies. The show is generally pretty small, too. So maybe I'll get lucky and will take home a pointed puppy


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> End of January. The judge that gave Wesson two majors will be at a local show and he is good with puppies. The show is generally pretty small, too. So maybe I'll get lucky and will take home a pointed puppy


With gorgeous Mikasa, I don't think you'll need luck.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Her three siblings will also be entered LOL


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Her three siblings will also be entered LOL


That'll be cool to see the three of them put against each other!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate when I miss threads like this! I'll be following forever now... Puppy!!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BostonBullMama said:


> That'll be cool to see the three of them put against each other!


Four  Two brothers, a sister, and Meep 

Look! It's Ouzo!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Ouzo!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ouzo is a pretty cool dude from what I hear. I haven't gotten to see him since he left. Hopefully I'll see him soon


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

When you stack a gsd, is it always the same leg that goes back at the right angle ?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup, always the same  Their left side is their "Show side" so the left rear leg always goes back


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Yup, always the same  Their left side is their "Show side" so the left rear leg always goes back


Thanks for the answer  I've learned so much on this forum, and can't wait to see your girl progressing


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Man Ouzo is beautiful and so big!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The puppies turned 17 weeks old today

Mikasa









Striker (Devlin), who I was SUPER excited to see. Last time I saw him he was 12 weeks old.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow they sure are growing!! Beautiful pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Kinda ridiculously excited about them.

Cannot wait for the futurity. I think we'll be heading down to Georgia for that.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Mikasa looks SO MUCH like her Mother! Holy cow. Gorgeous girl. She looks fantastic.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No new pics of Meep because she is currently a dirty heathen and needs a bath, but sister London stopped by last week for some training work and we got some pictures. I don't think Mikasa looks like either of her parents (the stud dog owner referred to her as "The Milkman's baby"), but London? Wesson clone.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Gorgeous <3 I love watching them grow. They're so big!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, they are both so stunning! And growing up so fast!


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am in love with London. What a beautiful pup.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Xeph said:


> No new pics of Meep because she is currently a dirty heathen and needs a bath, but sister London stopped by last week for some training work and we got some pictures. I don't think Mikasa looks like either of her parents (the stud dog owner referred to her as "The Milkman's baby"), but London? Wesson clone.


Um. you realize no dog should be this photogenic right?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Um. you realize no dog should be this photogenic right?


This! How you managed to photograph a black dog and get all the facial features visible is well above my skill level and comprehension.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I utilize an ancient method known as "point and pray"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Holy wa, puppies are almost 5 months old!

Here's a picture of Ms Mikasa, taken today (plus pics of Ouzo and Davin).









Ouzo









Hey look! It's a MOGWAI! She was trying to "help" by vacuuming up all the cheese Ouzo dropped









A blurry picture of Davin. I wish I could find the right home for him. He is just such a stellar dude.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

HOLY COW THEY'VE GROWN!!!!!!!!
How big do you think Meep will be? 
BTW, I'm super jealous right now. They are such good looking pups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think Mikasa will be "fun sized" (around Mogwai's size, 22 1/4-22 1/2")


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This is going to sound so odd, but I really can't believe they're real <3 And for them to look like _that_...wow. I mean, if Davin is the "pet quality" one, I don't even know what to think. You've done a great job and I hope you're incredibly proud of these puppies. 

Between the two boys, I love Ouzo's front though Davin's outline is my favorite. And Mikasa is just stunning - look at that head!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I adore Davin!! Wow, stunning, he is perfect!! <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Davin has a beautiful outline. He lacks balance, so his movement is off at the trot, which is why he's a pet. We had a testicle scare, but it seems to have resolved itself.

I am surprised at how his head is coming along. For a long time he looked like a bitch. Lacked masculinity pretty notably...I thought he was a bitch when he was born (if only). Stunning temperament on him. Like...wow. NOTHING bothers this puppy.

Something can fall near him (like a ladder), and while he may move to get out of the way so it doesn't fall on him, once it hits the ground, he just kinda looks at it like, "Ok then," and goes on his merry way.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy smokes! They're huge!! We need updates more often  I love these puppies!! <3


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

In what other context could a testicle scare be casually thrown out there. lol

He is gorgeous. All the puppies are, really.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw look at them, they look great.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Davin has a beautiful outline. He lacks balance, so his movement is off at the trot, which is why he's a pet. We had a testicle scare, but it seems to have resolved itself.
> 
> I am surprised at how his head is coming along. For a long time he looked like a bitch. Lacked masculinity pretty notably...I thought he was a bitch when he was born (if only). Stunning temperament on him. Like...wow. NOTHING bothers this puppy.
> 
> Something can fall near him (like a ladder), and while he may move to get out of the way so it doesn't fall on him, once it hits the ground, he just kinda looks at it like, "Ok then," and goes on his merry way.


Ugh! I so wish I was in a position to take on a second dog!! I'd buy him from you in a heartbeat. Stunning, stunning dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Señor Striker


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Is "type-y" how you described Striker before? Because da**, look at that boy! Love that he must have been wagging his tail in the picture, too LOL 

Hope Davin finds the perfect home, he really is a gorgeous dog and his temperament sounds perfect. Someone's going to be incredibly lucky to have a pup like him!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ouzo is typey, Striker is stylish


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Fancy boy!  

You know what's going to be so amazing though? Seeing how they turn out as adults. If they're looking THIS good now, I am going to be blown away by them (and no doubt, their accomplishments) when they're fully grown.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Same here. The only thing that will suck is having them going head to head in the show ring.

Ouzo and Striker are going to do a lot of back and forth I think. They are very different from each other in style, and both are very showy. It's gonna depend on whether a judge likes super type (Ouzo), or a more elegant animal (Striker).


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Send Davin via UPS please  there all gorgeous!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are getting so big!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OH ME ME ME *raises hand* I'll take him  I wish I could


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Following in her mother's footsteps. Say hello to Princess Party Hat, the ONLY puppy out of nine that had to have her ears glued -_-


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

hehehe, party hat and glow eyes


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ms London is looking pretty great


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Dam Xeph, this is an awesome litter. They are going to be very competitive I think.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Chaos.

New pic of Meep! She held still for seven seconds!

The cute? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE CUTE!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just too adorable!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She is seriously the *cutest* puppy I have ever had. And that includes Mirada, who was pretty freaking adorable.

Everything about this puppy is cute. She has literally brought grown men to their knees (to pet her). It's ridiculous.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Thanks Chaos.
> 
> New pic of Meep! She held still for seven seconds!
> 
> The cute? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE CUTE!


Ah cuteness overload. Love that face, and the tan bib she has lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm floating on cloud 9 over here  My Baby Bitch is looking so nice! She has a couple of songs I sing to her now, too (oh Lord). I sent out her entries for her VERY first show today!! WOO HOO!










Look at her little Baby Bitch Face (Baby Bitchface? LOL!)









Here are mother and daughter, side by side!









And, not to be left out...DAVIN! Look at him! He's so MANLY!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I can not get over how beautiful your dogs are. Seriously.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Serious case of RBF.
(For those who aren't familiar with the term: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=RBF )


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What happened to her foot?!?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She was a jerk while I was doing her nails and got quicked, that's all  Not the first time, won't be the last.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Toenails bleed so much. Silly girl.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They're so grown up looking! Seems like they were baby puppies just yesterday. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Did davin find a home? haven't been on facebook in a while. He is so handsome!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No, poor Davin is still looking.

He's such a cool puppy with a ton of potential. Wish I could find a place for him. He deserves his own family (not that he is unloved here)


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

All your dogs are so stunning. I would steal Davin if I could, he sounds like a really stable amazing puppy.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Poor pup's foot  but she still looks AMAZING  I hope she wins her first official show she's gorgeous


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my lord she has matured into an incredible puppy. and by the way if I could have one of your pups right now I would...  They're amazing.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Update on Jeepers Meepers! She took her FIRST point at her FIRST show yesterday! Winners bitch/best of winners/best opposite sex (to her daddy)! WOO HOO! I'm showing her in bred by, so I'm extra proud <3

After the show Sunday. Had to tape her ears back up.


















Brother Ouzo also went along. He was NOT enamored with the show experience LOL. He will be coming to Baby Bootcamp soon


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Update on Jeepers Meepers! She took her FIRST point at her FIRST show yesterday! Winners bitch/best of winners/best opposite sex (to her daddy)! WOO HOO! I'm showing her in bred by, so I'm extra proud <3
> 
> After the show Sunday. Had to tape her ears back up.


Oh that is awesome, how many did she beat? You going for that bred by champion medallion?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am indeed going for the Bred By medallion  There were only 5 bitches entered, 3 shown.

Judge told us that he almost put my puppy up for BOB (her father went BOB). Also told me during pictures that I could pack her right up and put her in his car LOL

I got an individual win picture as well as a father daughter picture


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Judge told us that he almost put my puppy up for BOB (her father went BOB). Also told me during pictures that I could pack her right up and put her in his car LOL


That's got to be quite a compliment...judge wants your dog lol! 

What is the Bred By medallion? And how do they win the Best of Opposite? Is that a class where there are two winners (the winner and then the winner who is opposite sex of the winner?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats  sounds like she's doing very well in the show ring already


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> That's got to be quite a compliment...judge wants your dog lol!
> 
> What is the Bred By medallion? And how do they win the Best of Opposite? Is that a class where there are two winners (the winner and then the winner who is opposite sex of the winner?


Bred By Medallions are given to the owner/breeder of dogs who get all their points from the bred by class.

BOS is given to the best dog of the opposite sex of the dog who went BOB.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I am indeed going for the Bred By medallion  There were only 5 bitches entered, 3 shown.
> 
> Judge told us that he almost put my puppy up for BOB (her father went BOB). Also told me during pictures that I could pack her right up and put her in his car LOL
> 
> I got an individual win picture as well as a father daughter picture


That is an awesome compliment. Who was the judge?

The springer boys have their first show this weekend at Fredericksburg. It will be interesting showing them both in the puppy class. Do not expect much, but it is a 4 point major, I just hope they show well.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Steven Gladstone was the judge. The win was a total surprise (and definitely appreciated). Meep showed like a CHAMP! She's got so much attitude and confidence. Very much like Mogwai in the ring. Great feeling.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> What is the Bred By medallion?


This is what it looks like

Front:










Back:












Xeph said:


> Steven Gladstone was the judge. The win was a total surprise (and definitely appreciated). Meep showed like a CHAMP! She's got so much attitude and confidence. Very much like Mogwai in the ring. Great feeling.


She has a chance to finish quickly then, that would be something.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Were any of the other pups entered or just her?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ouzo was entered. Won his bred by class of one. He will be coming to puppy bootcamp because his ring manners were atrocious. One of the reasons I entered under this judge was because I was told how great he was with puppies. He gave Ouzo a good experience. He just needs to learn to work with me and not be so focused on his people outside of the ring (it's a GSD...not like his behavior was unexpected).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Ouzo was entered. Won his bred by class of one. He will be coming to puppy bootcamp because his ring manners were atrocious. One of the reasons I entered under this judge was because I was told how great he was with puppies. He gave Ouzo a good experience. He just needs to learn to work with me and not be so focused on his people outside of the ring (it's a GSD...not like his behavior was unexpected).


Yeah that is what I totally expect from the springer boys, they are going to be very distracted and very goofy. Luckily we will be getting up there Thurs, and they are not entered Fri, so we have two days to do some work with them at the show site.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't believe I just found this thread. It makes me terribly happy. If we weren't already on a wait list for NextDog (not a GSD, though GSDs were on our short list), I would come and steal all your dogs!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That is beautiful. 

So, if I may pick brains more:

You enter first in a class of your age group and sex, then your age group, then your breed? And if you win that then you go into the group class? And then into the best of show?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> That is beautiful.
> 
> So, if I may pick brains more:
> 
> You enter first in a class of your age group and sex, then your age group, then your breed? And if you win that then you go into the group class? And then into the best of show?


Ok when you entered there are a set of classes you can enter:

Puppy 6~9
Puppy 9~12
Puppy 12~18
Bred by: which is just for dogs being shown by their breeder owners
Amatuer owner handler: for dogs being shown by newbies
Am bred: dogs in this class were born in US, this is also a class people use for dogs not quite ready to compete in Open, also some handlers use it as an extra class to put dogs in.
Open: for dogs older than 18 months, and are ready to compete against older dogs, this is usually one of the bigger classes next to bred by.

Each breed is divided by sexes, boys compete with boys, bitches with bitches till you get to BOB comp. Each winner of each class in boys at the end of that judging come back in and the judge picks the best of them for the points or winners dog, then they do the same with the bitches. Each winner comes back in for BOB and competes for Best of winners (sometimes to get more points if there is so in the opposite sex) and sometimes for BOS and BOB, but those two prizes usually go to specials. 

The winner of BOB then goes to compwte in group competition against the other winners of breeds in that group. Then the winner of group comes back in for BIS,to compete with the other winners of the other groups. And then the show is over, and we wait till the next day and do it all over again, different judges each day.

There is a thread buried on here with all this info, but in more depth than what I just posted.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That sounds... absolutely exhausting!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> That sounds... absolutely exhausting!


Specially if you have more than one dog, we are hauling 5 spaniels this weekend, 4 are showing. Plus I am helping out with Mastiffs, do not know how many he has, last time I heard he was hauling 4, but it sounds like he may have more.

Handlers do this almost every weekend, with any where from 10~20 dogs or more.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Also sucks when you own a breed that routinely has EARLY show times. GSDs are almost always on at 8 or 8:30 and are first in the ring -_-


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Also sucks when you own a breed that routinely has EARLY show times. GSDs are almost always on at 8 or 8:30 and are first in the ring -_-


Yeah same with bulldogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Update on Jeepers Meepers! She took her FIRST point at her FIRST show yesterday! Winners bitch/best of winners/best opposite sex (to her daddy)! WOO HOO! I'm showing her in bred by, so I'm extra proud <3





Xeph said:


> I am indeed going for the Bred By medallion  There were only 5 bitches entered, 3 shown.
> 
> Judge told us that he almost put my puppy up for BOB (her father went BOB). Also told me during pictures that I could pack her right up and put her in his car LOL
> 
> I got an individual win picture as well as a father daughter picture


Congratulations! She's lovely!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the breakdown...what happens if you're showing an open and a puppy and they both make it to the BOB class?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

SDRRanger said:


> Thanks for the breakdown...what happens if you're showing an open and a puppy and they both make it to the BOB class?


That can only happen if they are of different sex. But if say your Open bitch went on to compete for BOB and your Puppy male went on to compete for BOB you would either choose to handle the dog you thought had the best shot at taking BOB or you would beg a friend to help, some people bring friends along for just that reason lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Thanks for the breakdown...what happens if you're showing an open and a puppy and they both make it to the BOB class?


Only one can make it to BOB, by going Winners dog or bitch, if we are talking two of the same sex. If you mean two dogs you are showing win their class, and have to go back in for winners, than you just hand off one. Same if you have a special and whichever winners, or if you have both winners.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Thanks for the breakdown...what happens if you're showing an open and a puppy and they both make it to the BOB class?


http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/238810-sport-conformation.html

Here is the thread that I go into more depth.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Only one can make it to BOB, by going Winners dog or bitch, if we are talking two of the same sex. If you mean two dogs you are showing win their class, and have to go back in for winners, than you just hand off one. Same if you have a special and whichever winners, or if you have both winners.


Oh AKC must be a bit different than ASCA then because in ASCA conformation the BOB class is made up of both winners dog AND winners bitch with all the specials. And "Best of Winners" is awarded in the BOB class.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Oh AKC must be a bit different than ASCA then because in ASCA conformation the BOB class is made up of both winners dog AND winners bitch with all the specials. And "Best of Winners" is awarded in the BOB class.


No that sounds just like AKC. Maybe I didnt write clearly, idk lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Jeepers Meepers is 8 months old and looking fantastic  For the next three weeks, there are dogs going to shows and all the planning is *exhausting*. I think everybody is ready, though!


----------

